# Corvette Rims on 05 GTO - ADVICE PLEASE



## Boss Hogg (Dec 7, 2008)

Whats up guys. My buddy has an 05 GTO was was considering buying my stock Z06 rims off my C-5 Vette. They are 17" front & 18" rear.....Will they fit on his GTO. Thanks guys for any help.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

It depends on how wide those tires are on the Z06. You could have strut rub and you may have to roll the fenders. The other thing is running staggered tires on the GTO. I am sure people do it at the drag strip but I am sure there would have to be adjustments made to the ride height to make it work. Good luck.


----------

